# New. Really new.



## Far Left Texas (Nov 26, 2009)

My second grandson entered this world a few months ago and he's the first grandchild ever to live in the same city I do. I'm considering getting a train for him (notice I didn't say getting him a train) for Christmas. At seven months of age, he like things that move and make noise.

Any reason not to go with a Lionel O gauge set? I've got an 8x8 foot room that could be the train room, but I would like to start with something that can be put up then taken down, I figure it will be a year to 18 months before grandson starts asking for the trains.

Thanks in advance, this looks like a friendly community.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Lionel O would be perfect for you...er...him The size and weight make them fairly fuss free and older pieces can be had that he can handle withour fear of doing great damage.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you get dragged around shopping and end up in a bookstore look for Classic Toy Trains. This is the season they feature layouts that will fit your room and more. If you are lucky he will talk at 6 months.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

IMO bit to early. my kid is 16month old and even that is still way to early. the 'tomas' engine, which is basically just another 6 wheel car that shaped like and makes steamer sounds, is taking a painful beating. he still wouldn't know what to do with track.
he does seem to have a kik looking at my layout though.

so basically what i'm saying is that at this point it doesn't matter which set or gauge you get, since it is you who will be playing with that and showing it to the kid. so get something you like


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

My grandchildren loved the wooden Thomas trains. Their Grandfather plays with HO trains.
http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b254/lesterperry/


----------



## jimmyhardwick (Jan 13, 2010)

Lionel O is a perfect model train for a starter. I also inherited my first Lionel O from my father 30 years ago and that starts the birth of my being a model train enthusiast.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Mmmmmmm...satisfy both? There are lots of good wooden trains available, something the kid can develop manual dexterity and motor skills handling. This is the gravity-powered type that have bright colors and roll down the hills. IMHO (thanks, tankist!), that's the one the kid should have. The O gauge would simply be something big, noisy, and moving---a cat would suffice for that, or a vacuum cleaner. However, the O gauge would be very good for Grandpa, and the kid would start to associate his train with yours, and really cool moving toys with visiting Grandpa, as he grows older. If you have the money and they have the room, a small train-table with a wooden train for him would be perfect and the bigger unit at your place, to enjoy with you when he's old enough to appreciate it. Let's face it, if he's 7 months old, you have about a year to get a layout together and do it nicely.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2009)

My son loves the Geotrax toy trains. We have amassed a large amount of track so he makes some pretty elaborate setups. They have nice bridges, elevations, etc, so you can make a slick setup. The trains themselves are built like little tanks, and have taken a beating and kept up. You will go through some serious AAA batteries though. 
I would say around 5 to 6 is when he was old enough to start respecting real model trains and now we are starting to get in to the O scale hobby.


----------

